# Where to get Angel Quivers.....



## S4 300-60 (Mar 18, 2003)

Anyone know of a good source to get my hands on an Angel quiver? looking for a custom color (meaning other than what Lancaster offers.....). I tried Guy Gerig, but cannot get a reply........


----------



## Jim Pruitte (May 27, 2002)

Guy has really good pricing, but his shop doesn't open till 6 in the afternoon I think. It is open untill 11 PM at night.

Between my family and my students we've bought 5 setups from Guy. Both the service and the prices were great.


----------



## target1 (Jan 16, 2007)

i heard that Lancaster will let you order custom, if you call them.


----------



## bowhnter7 (Dec 6, 2004)

target1 said:


> i heard that Lancaster will let you order custom, if you call them.


Yes they will. Make sure it is VERY clear as to what you want. There are so many choices to customizing that it can get confusing to some.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

bowhnter7 said:


> Yes they will. Make sure it is VERY clear as to what you want. There are so many choices to customizing that it can get confusing to some.


Be very clear...they just got rid of the Angel belt JOSH ordered.

That thing was there for atleast 2 years.


----------



## Nino (Jul 9, 2002)

"Be very clear...they just got rid of the Angel belt JOSH ordered."

That is hillarious! I bet they had a party!

Guy Gerig is the man he has ordered 3 for me with out a hitch.


----------



## xshot13b (Mar 1, 2004)

At fist-inc.com. Go with FIST QUIVERS!!!!!


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

xshot13b said:


> At fist-inc.com. Go with FIST QUIVERS!!!!!


When did FIST start carrying Angel quivers.


----------



## S4 300-60 (Mar 18, 2003)

xshot13b said:


> At fist-inc.com. Go with FIST QUIVERS!!!!!



I have a FIST, and like it for indoors, but that thing ways A TON..........might as well carry my golf clubs, as they weigh about the same. The Angel is a nice quiver, and quite a bit lighter than the FIST..............


----------

